# un tatuaje de una araña



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Me gustaría saber cómo puedo decir "tatuaje de una araña", significando "un tatuaje con forma de araña".

I'd like to know how I can say "a spider tattoo", meaning "a tattoo representing a spider".

Thanks so much.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Aranea in corpore persignata/compuncta.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Muchas gracias por la ayuda.

Saludos.


----------



## Outsider

Parece que parafraseou "tatuagem", Xiao, e não contesto que seja a melhor tradução. Mas fiquei a pensar que o latim decerto teria a sua própria palavra para tatuagem. Pareço lembrar-me de os historiadores romanos notarem que muitos povos das Ilhas Britânicas se tatuavam...


----------



## XiaoRoel

El verbo que usaban más los romanos para expresar 'tatuar' era *persignare*.


----------



## Outsider

Como fazer o sinal da cruz! Interessante, obrigado.


----------



## CapnPrep

XiaoRoel said:


> El verbo que usaban más los romanos para expresar 'tatuar' era *persignare*.


_persigno_: "extremely rare; not in Cic. or Cæs."

The example cited, from Pomponius Mela, may or may not refer to tattooing: [_Mossyni_]_ notis corpus omne persignant_.


Outsider said:


> Pareço lembrar-me de os historiadores romanos notarem que muitos povos das Ilhas Britânicas se tatuavam...


You might be interested in reading the paper "The Pictish Tattoo: Origins of a Myth" on this site. Caesar only mentions that the Britons dye themselves blue with woad (_se vitro inficiunt_). You can see how later writers took this idea and ran with it, and you can see what words they used to describe tattooing: _ferro notatas figuras_, _ferro pingunt corpora_, _minutissimis acus punctis illudit _[_corpus_], …


----------



## XiaoRoel

> The example cited, from Pomponius Mela, may or may not refer to tattooing: [_Mossyni_]_ notis corpus omne persignant_.


Para mí no tiene duda de que se refiere a tatuajes (no usa _pingo_ o depingo). *Persigno* significa 'marcar'(por ejemplo al ganado), 'señalar con un trazo indeleble' (valor intensivo de per-), 'sellar'. Y ya aparece en Livio, _dona persignare_. aunque aplicado a cosas. En Columela, ya significa marcar un cuerpo humano, lo que hoy llamaríamos en humanos 'tatuar', palabra moderna en las lenguas europeas y de importación exótica, ya que ese fenómeno no se conoce como tal en Occidente hasta la Edad Moderna. Antes se hablaba de marcas de esclavos o gladiadores, o de pueblos exóticos (incisiones rituales). A eso se refiere el escritor de  cosas agrarias Columela (mundo agrario > esclavitud). 
Que una palabra o acepción no aparezca en Cicerón o en César no es razón para tildarla de no clásica, y menos de no latina o de no  existente en los registros orales del latín (que sólo podemos vislumbrar, en especial por las lenguas romances). Los que nos hemos criado en lenguas románicas vemos el latín más allá de la impasibilidad de los autores clásicos. Seguimos muy cerca del latín vulgar y una _lengua especial_ literaria, como el latín clásico, no es el modelo de latín que tenemos en la cabeza, sino el modelo de unos géneros literarios con su lenguaje especial.
Un saludo.


----------

